# rc.conf freebsd8



## gorec2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

How i can make vlan in rc.conf?
construction worked in freebsd 7 does'nt work in freebsd 8...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2009)

What are you using under FreeBSD 7? Cloned interfaces? I'm not aware of any dramatic changes in vlan in FreeBSD 8, though I should add that I'm not currently using any. I think the syntax is still


```
cloned_interfaces="vlan0 vlan1 vlan2"
ifconfig_fxp0="up"
ifconfig_vlan1="inet 192.168.0.97/28 vlan 1 vlandev fxp0"
ifconfig_vlan2="inet 192.168.0.24/28 vlan 2 vlandev fxp0"
ifconfig_vlan3="inet 192.168.0.10/29 vlan 3 vlandev fxp0"
```

And, of course, make sure you either have 'device vlan' in your kernel, or 'if_vlan_load="YES"' in loader.conf.


----------



## gorec2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

If so to make in freebsd7 all works, and here in freebsd8 even interfaces are not created!


----------



## gorec2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

All - has understood...
I simply not absolutely correctly wrote
ifconfig_vlan1="create vlan 1 vlandev fxp0"
It was necessary
ifconfig_vlan1="vlan 1 vlandev fxp0"

!SOLVED


----------

